# Anyone else out there???



## RMStein (Nov 20, 2013)

I am not sure if I am posting this in the right section or not, but my question is slightly tricky so I will start here.

First and foremost, please let me *stress* that I am not here to gripe about a breeder, but I do have to use their kennel name so I can get the information I am looking for... I strongly admire this breeder, I am just looking for others who may have had the same issue so I can seek advice from them.

In 2012, I purchased an AMAZING puppy from *******. *****, the kennel owner, was an amazing person to deal with. I had just lost my 11 year old shepherd to spinal issues. I was really missing a companion. **** was so sympathetic, and paired me up with a gorgeous black sable male pup. I was in heaven with this guy. Coolest puppy ever. Best personality. Social, strong drive, trainable, great overall temperament. And his color? I can bet many would be jealous of his color. Sorry, I will stop tooting his horn here 

Aside from the best parts, there were soon some very bad parts. From puppyhood, he suffered from constant battles with digestive issues my vet could not pinpoint a cause of. He also suffered (and continues to) from an odd skin condition going on, confirmed not mange or allergy related. Then, slightly into maturity, he began having terrible seizures. Many vet visits. Many questions. No findings. He was diagnosed with idiopathic epilepsy. Vets do no feel a brain tumor or anything else similar is likely the cause. At the direction of my vet, I contacted the breeder just to ask if any other puppies had ever shown this issue. I was told no. I don't find anyone else out there (online) who talks about a ********** puppy being epileptic, so I assume I just got unlucky with a rare unhealthy puppy is all.

As he continues to mature, his digestive issues worsen. At one point, he spent nearly 4 days in an emergency vet clinic with violent Pancreatitis type symptoms, though, just like everything else with him, even the emergency vet could not pinpoint why his digestion basically just crashed, and confirmed it was not pancreatitis. We almost lost him. Severe vomiting and diarrhea, lethargy, weakness were the symptoms. 2 days of which this was occurring, he was so weak he became unresponsive. These vomit and diarrhea 'spells' happen often, several of which result in the need for vet care.

He is on a high quality diet, not fed odd foods. We have tried many ways to manage the seizures, and so far meds are not working for very long. My vet even commented they are shocked by how quickly the effectiveness of his meds is wearing off. We are now onto yet another type of medications. He suffers from cluster seizures, which are very violent and dangerous to him. Over time, his behavior has completely changed. Once totally crate trained, he now suffers random anxiety attacks in his kennel and will literally smash his way out, or, he will grip the door with his teeth and bend it backwards into the kennel, and break out. He has also broken several teeth doing this. We were prescribed an anti anxiety medication for this. These attacks are completely random and you never know when, or why, they will strike. 

Once a car-ride lover, he now has to be kenneled in the car because he had an anxiety attack in my truck recently, and tried going through the windshield while I was driving down the highway.

This dog is barely 3 years old, just turned 3 a few weeks ago. I have already had a couple veterinarians agree euthanasia will likely be discussed in his near future. I am devastated. Not to mention, this dog is so young, and we have spent thousands upon thousands of dollars for veterinary care, ranging from one vet issue to another, which has had quite a few (not just one) veterinarians stumped. He also was obviously not cheap to purchase.

I have tried reaching out to this breeder, I explained these issues seeking advice on how to handle them, but received no response.

I wish for 2 things. One, I wish I could have another puppy, because I STRONGLY feel not many other **** dogs have these issues. If I were a breeder, I would offer a customer who had a rare incident like this, a replacement puppy. Not that my dog can be "replaced," but you get what I am saying. However, I don't see them doing this for me, so as far as that wish goes, I am SOL likely. The only warranty included in the purchase dealt with hips.

Secondly, I wish I could find any other GSD owner who may have had similar issues with a***** dog. If so, I do not even want to discuss the breeder, because again, I am still fully impressed with her dogs, and I would get another one in a heartbeat. I just want to know if any fellow customer is out there, and had these issues; I am hoping you will reach out and maybe offer some advice on how you coped with these issues? 

So, I am just reaching out. Any help appreciated.

Thanks so much


*
** Please PM OP for more information. Names have been removed as per board rules. ADMIN ***


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't have one from this breeder, but my thoughts go out to your baby.  Good breeders always do their best to stack the deck in our favor when we get their dogs, but they aren't all powerful and unfortunately genetics are always a risk no matter how well planned.


----------

